# New Snow Soap



## renata (Oct 12, 2013)

I made new soap today. It smells so fresh, I used FO Snow.
I put it in refrigerator to prevent gel. i just hope I don't end up with partial gel :!:


----------



## AKjulz (Oct 12, 2013)

That's beautiful!  Look forward to seeing it cut!  I'm making my first beer soap today, an oatmeal stout shaving soap.  Got my bear frozen and ready to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 12, 2013)

What does snow smell like:eh:


----------



## renata (Oct 12, 2013)

AKjulz, happy soaping 

Pepsi Girl, Gracefruit.com says: 
* Snow Fragrance Oil *

  This crisp, cool fragrance invokes an invigorating walk on a winter's day. 
  Top notes are mild menthol with a hint of pine giving way to middle  notes of spruce and eucalyptus. Lavender and cedarwood round out this  delightful seasonal fragrance. 



This is howw the Snow smells like


----------



## AKjulz (Oct 12, 2013)

I live in Alaska...that would be an awesome fragrance for our winter!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## evilnurse (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh that sounds like it would smell delicious


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Ancel (Oct 12, 2013)

Sounds fantastic! And does it smell that good


----------



## savonierre (Oct 13, 2013)

That is 53 kinds of gorgeous..


----------



## renata (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you all! Well I think it smells even better than that descriptions says. It is a really nice, fresh, winter FO. I'll try to cut it reall soon, i hope it's ready


----------



## kazmi (Oct 13, 2013)

Beautiful soap Renata!  I want a scratch -n-sniff on my 'puter :!::!::!:  Can't wait to see cut pics.


----------



## Saswede (Oct 13, 2013)

It looks beautiful, Renata!  


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## renata (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you :mrgreen:

Oh I was hoping to cut it today but it is still to soft....


----------



## TVivian (Oct 13, 2013)

I love the color! It's just gorgeous! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## TVivian (Oct 13, 2013)

I love the color! It's just gorgeous! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Saswede (Oct 13, 2013)

You do need to leave the soap in huge mold a little longer if you don't gel, Renata .....  I usually cut after 48 hours, unless it's 100% CO or a salt soap, of course!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## pmqmama (Oct 13, 2013)

It's stunning. I can't wait to see cut pics. And I agree on the scratch/sniff app. That'd be great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## judymoody (Oct 13, 2013)

Looks beautiful.  If you get partial gel, you can say the middle got frozen!


----------



## AKjulz (Oct 14, 2013)

Good one Judy Moody!  So Renata, have you cut that bad boy yet??? I wanna see what's inside 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 14, 2013)

It looks gorgeous and sounds like a wonderful winter fo. Can't wait to see cut pics!


----------



## porumi (Oct 14, 2013)

Amazing!!


Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## renata (Oct 14, 2013)

Saswede said:


> You do need to leave the soap in huge mold a little longer if you don't gel, Renata .....  I usually cut after 48 hours, unless it's 100% CO or a salt soap, of course!



Yes I know...but waiting is the hardest part of soaping. So I was hoping for a miracle  but it didn't happened lol

judymoody that's a good idea. I'll say that the outside represents the snow and the inside represents the ice  that dirty one on the streets in the middle of winter

AKjulz, bad boy is still waitingto be cut to pieces :mrgreen:


----------



## renata (Oct 14, 2013)

Oooh yeah! No partial gel! I'm so happy that I successfully prevented gel! Soap colored with TD looks so much better!


----------



## renata (Oct 14, 2013)

another picture...
and link to my blog if anyone is interested 
http://brlogarka.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 14, 2013)

Very beautiful and thanks for the defining "Snow" for me!  I don't happen to like snow as it makes chores and life difficult in the winter, but the scent sounds lovely .


----------



## AKjulz (Oct 14, 2013)

Renata, that's fantastic!!! Wonderful photography too


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## evilnurse (Oct 14, 2013)

It looks so purdy


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## eyeroll (Oct 14, 2013)

That's beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 14, 2013)

That is really beautiful and you've made me want to make my own snow soap.


----------



## renata (Oct 14, 2013)

Pepsi Girl, I'm not a big fan of snow either 

Thanks AKjulz


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 14, 2013)

Beautiful, I really like the dark blue specks on top :-D


----------



## Saswede (Oct 14, 2013)

It's even better cut, Renata.  Nice work!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## renata (Oct 14, 2013)

dagmar88 said:


> Beautiful, I really like the dark blue specks on top :-D



Lol, thanks  this speck were not planned. I wanted to do nice mica swirls but it came out like this 

Saswede thank you


----------



## savonierre (Oct 14, 2013)

That is absolutely beautiful..


----------



## renata (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you savonierre


----------



## TVivian (Oct 15, 2013)

Ooh! I just saw the "cut" pictures! They look SO nice!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## JennH (Oct 15, 2013)

I love how the swirls are, with the 2 tones like that. So soft and beautiful. Gawd, I love looking at soap pictures!


----------



## renata (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you!

I love looking soap pictures too  a could google 'cp soap' all day long (and I do, sometimes :crazy: )


----------

